# The Official 50 + Years Old Age Poll .....thread.



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

It is what it is. Give us the age group you fall in by filling out the poll.

Curious minds want to know.

I'm 54...


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

I will be 52 in December.


----------



## Dirk Ross (Jun 13, 2014)

56 here.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

WOW!
A 148 people peeked in here and only 22 responded in the poll. Apparently everybody is embarrassed to push an age poll button. 

Get with it people this is a very important scientific study.


----------



## Jake January (Sep 12, 2014)

Five niner here, just started back riding last year after taking a 30 year hiatus. Things have changed a bunch since my first mtb I bought new in 1984.


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks.
Now I can say I voted today without lying. 

I'm 54, and rarely tell the truth about that.


----------



## frankn (Jul 5, 2015)

Access via phone doesn't show the poll. FTR I'm 58, I ride MTB every day to and from work. My ride is on trails with jumps/ramps ETC and a 300m climb with up to 20deg inclines. 
I was the Super Masters (+50) South Australia DH champ for a few years and finally quit DH racing 3yrs ago. I regularly ride XC and AM with riders 20yrs younger and also compete sometimes. I just enjoy riding my bike which currently is a SantaCruz TBc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> WOW!
> A 148 people peeked in here and only 22 responded in the poll. Apparently everybody is embarrassed to push an age poll button.
> 
> Get with it people this is a very important scientific study.


You tell em DJ! People shouldn't be embarrassed of aging. Growing old is a gift.


----------



## Brisk Eddie (Jun 23, 2014)

64 in a few weeks, how the hell did THAT happen?


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Fuzzle said:


> You tell em DJ! People shouldn't be embarrassed of aging. Growing old is a gift.


Yeah the gift that keeps on giving... to the Dr.s .


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

Ericmopar said:


> Yeah the gift that keeps on giving... to the Dr.s .


However, some people don't get to grow old. Some doctors save lives and have to pay for medical school.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

66. Just put in my 99th day on a bike this season and it wasn't some easy rail trail. Hell, I don't think it was even a legal trail but if I can't pouch something at this age, screw it. The trails certainly were legal when I rode them in the 50's (i.e. 1950's)


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Fuzzle said:


> Ericmopar said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah the gift that keeps on giving... to the Dr.s  .
> ...


I recognize that getting older is something no one can avoid and was actually making a dark joke. I should have put a emoticon at the end of that.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

Ericmopar said:


> I recognize that getting older is something no one can avoid and was actually making a dark joke. I should have put a emoticon at the end of that.


Dude, You didn't even post your age. Everyone is telling us how old they are and how much fun they are having riding there bikes.

You are just being a grouchy old fart :nono:.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Fuzzle said:


> Dude, You didn't even post your age. Everyone is telling us how old they are and how much fun they are having riding there bikes.
> 
> You are just being a grouchy old fart :nono:.


I voted in the poll. rft:
I'm over 50 and under 55.

I think I need some corn whiskey. A shot of 80 proof should do.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

Ericmopar said:


> I voted in the poll. rft:
> I'm over 50 and under 55.
> 
> I think I need some corn whiskey. A shot of 80 proof should do.


Oy Vey.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

50! the leading group


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

jcd46 said:


> 50! the leading group


Aye, the die off rate is high... 

But seriously, as you get into your sixties, your body gets the invoice for all those gnarly crashes, and all the substances absorbed, and that equals end of activity.

At 50 it's time to start being a conservationist about your body.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Velobike said:


> Aye, the die off rate is high...
> 
> But seriously, as you get into your sixties, your body gets the invoice for all those gnarly crashes, and all the substances absorbed, and that equals end of activity.
> 
> At 50 it's time to start being a conservationist about your body.


No question, @ 50 you still get an invoice here and there.


----------



## Mr5150 (Dec 20, 2011)

65. 

Been riding since 1992. I have a 71 year old friend who rides. He is much faster than me. But then again, he is retired and I am not. That will change Dec 11. 

But it'll be ski season. Come April back on the bike!


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Velobike: I didn't start getting conservative with my body until 60 and that was only after a near fatal surfing accident. 

I have since learned not to surf in named storms, but seriously, I think I am stronger at 66 then 50 because I now have the time to ride harder and more frequently. Unfortunately, no matter how much I ride and no matter how hard I ride, I'm still a heck of a lot slower then when I was at 50.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Rev Bubba said:


> ...Unfortunately, no matter how much I ride and no matter how hard I ride, I'm still a heck of a lot slower then when I was at 50.


Yup, in your late 60s you have to work real hard to be as slow as you were last year. That's what I've found.

When I say be conservative with your body I don't mean don't do stuff. Just evaluate the risk and consider is it worth it if it goes wrong.

Consequences get greater, recoveries slower, and the end of riding time can be just one mistake away.

Bouncing gets harder. 

Edit:

I've learned from watching all those guys who intended to do it the Hunter S Thompson way
_
"Life should not be a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in a pretty and well preserved body, but rather to skid in broadside in a cloud of smoke, thoroughly used up, totally worn out, and loudly proclaiming "Wow! What a Ride!"_Very few of them achieve that. The reality is many of them ended up incapacitated, and barely able to move.

Instead of broadsiding, it's more a case of tipping the overweight carcass from the wheelchair into the grave.

It must be a bitter experience to be trapped in a body you have knowingly wrecked.


----------



## Ghost_HTX (Sep 19, 2014)

My father in law is finding this out too. He was a really strong roadie in his youth - club man level I guess you could say. Back in the late 70s / early 80s. 
Rode Den Store Styrkeproven (Styrkepröven - 17-19. juni 2016 / June 17-19 2016) every year for (IIRC 16 years - best time around 12 hours) and raced a fair bit in Norway on the amateur circuit.

He is 67 now and is finding it hard to keep up with me (I'm not super quick by any means, but since I'm smaller and lighter than him I climb better) from time to time. He is still strong, but year on year he is seeing that it takes him longer to recover from hard efforts.

He isnt finished completely, though; still rides gravel and dirt most days (5-6 days a week) for around 50km or so, 80/100km if he is feeling up for it and the weather is good & on a good day can still park me on short punchy climbs. He is a machine - no doubt. But he does feel that he is getting older - the biggest issue for him now is that his max pulse is dropping lower and lower - he especially feels it in extended climbs.

Still a bloody strong cyclist, though.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Rather shocking to me to see the drop off after 60. And yes, you better prepare. At 65 I find motivation is my biggest obstacle, so preparing may involve a mind flip about what riding really means to you. Get a rigid ss and get into pedal biking again, it will serve you well as you lose interest in piloting maintenance prone mechanical devices with multitudinous controls.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

This is a flawed poll, DJ.

Heyyall would not be impressed with the data it collects.


----------



## granpa (Sep 11, 2007)

bsieb said:


> Rather shocking to me to see the drop off after 60. And yes, you better prepare. At 65 I find motivation is my biggest obstacle, so preparing may involve a mind flip about what riding really means to you. Get a rigid ss and get into pedal biking again, it will serve you well as you lose interest in piloting maintenance prone mechanical devices with multitudinous controls.


I understand what your saying but fiddling with the suspension, drive chain, seat post etc gives me something enjoyable to do on those off days and its a good reason to talk bike at the LBS and socialize.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

"It must be a bitter experience to be trapped in a body you have knowingly wrecked." Amen!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

net wurker said:


> This is a flawed poll, DJ.
> 
> Heyyall would not be impressed with the data it collects.


We'll check back with him in 20 years, that is we are still around.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Do you see the flaw, though? What I meant is that he is a stickler about data....flawed data is useless to him.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^How is the data flawed? 

It's a poll of the ages of the people who take the poll, right?


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Someone who is 55 should vote in the 50-55 bracket, right?

But they have an option to vote in the 55-60 bracket. Or vice-versa.

See how that might skew the data?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

net wurker said:


> Someone who is 55 should vote in the 50-55 bracket, right?
> 
> But they have an option to vote in the 55-60 bracket. Or vice-versa.
> 
> See how that might skew the data?


Finally someone spotted that. When I hit submit I immediately recognized that issue and went back in to edit it. But this fine system mtbr is using doesn't allow for editing a poll once it's been submitted.

So now, that it's just up to each and every poster to figure out which group they prefer to be in. Obviously they will vote for the lower of the two options they fall under.

Either way I think we will get an idea of what age brackets are we need to work on as we get older. 

Edit: It just dawned on me that someone under 50 recognized the flaw. Had he kept his young mouth shut all us old farts would have skimmed right over that flaw.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Ahhh... not being that smart, I would figure that 50-55 implies that when you turn a day over 55 you are between 55 and 60.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

DJ, maybe you could get a job with Microsoft, writing Operating System code?

Can you say "bluescreen"?


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Also, a tougher one to implement, for sure, but there is no validation process.

I voted "80+"


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

net wurker said:


> Also, a tougher one to implement, for sure, but there is no validation process.
> 
> I voted "80+"


Solvable by redefining to stated age.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Edit: It just dawned on me that someone under 50 recognized the flaw. Had he kept his young mouth shut all us old farts would have skimmed right over that flaw.


DJ, you should know better....we have even talked about it before. We have something in common.

Or used to..how did you get to be a year older than me? We were 51 together a couple of years ago, remember?


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

bsieb said:


> Solvable by redefining to stated age.


I am in the computer field, and I'm just used to coding that doesn't really on fuzzy math and the honor system.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

bsieb said:


> Ahhh... not being that smart, I would figure that 50-55 implies that when you turn a day over 55 you are between 55 and 60.


My logic goes like: You are 55 right up until your birthday in your 56th year.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

net wurker said:


> DJ, you should know better....we have even talked about it before. We have something in common.
> 
> Or used to..how did you get to be a year older than me? We were 51 together a couple of years ago, remember?


Showing my age there [memory loss] but now that you mention it I remember. I guess I confused your age with Hawg. He is 48 right?

I think we have more in common than our age. You ride chunk I ride chunk. You like Seinfeld I like Seinfeld. You like Awesome Straps I...well.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

It's because every 5 years a senior is in the Twilight Zone.

I think the answer in post #33 is correct. 
bsieb gets a gold star.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

bsieb said:


> Ahhh... not being that smart, I would figure that 50-55 implies that when you turn a day over 55 you are between 55 and 60.


Yes that's how I originally meant the poll to be deciphered as.


----------



## Johnnyvox (Jun 20, 2008)

Another number added to the 60-65 group. I started riding at 56.


----------



## thegock (Jan 21, 2014)

Age 60 and I told the doctor today that I intended to ride until I was 80.

The nurse told me that in the ER for five years he saw 80-100 roadies:nono::nono::nono::nono:, some quite banged up, but only one MTB with a broken collarbone.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

thegock said:


> ...The nurse told me that in the ER for five years he saw 80-100 roadies:nono::nono::nono::nono:, some quite banged up, but only one MTB with a broken collarbone.


That's because we're too busy arguing on forums to do actual riding...


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I like your poll, DJ 

I chose 50-55 

I'm a lot stronger these days and feeling well under 50 :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> I like your poll, DJ
> 
> I chose 50-55
> 
> I'm a lot stronger these days and feeling well under 50 :thumbsup:


Thanks Judy, it may be flawed but that's mtbrs fault for not providing an edit option for a poll.:incazzato:

And a number is just that a number. It's how you act and feel that determines your youth. :thumbsup:


----------



## rlbruski (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm Red for now, but next year I'll have to join the Blue Person Group! :thumbsup:


----------



## kneecap (Dec 20, 2003)

color me powder blue, it sure goes by rapidly...
Was a surfer till mid 40"s, raced motos till late 50"s, Mtb's till presently:eekster:
actually I'm in the pink, not blue, I skimmed the poll. Old enough, don't need to add years


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

kneecap said:


> color me powder blue, it sure goes by rapidly...
> Was a surfer till mid 40"s, raced motos till late 50"s, Mtb's till presently:eekster:


How's your kneecap?


----------



## kneecap (Dec 20, 2003)

Ha, crushed my patella platform on my rt knee with moto, severed my left ACL skiing, some time back, hence my interest in e-bikes. Although can still get up the local mountains, but not a whole lot left..


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

kneecap said:


> Ha, crushed my patella platform on my rt knee with moto, severed my left ACL skiing, some time back, hence my interest in e-bikes. Although can still get up the local mountains, but not a whole lot left..


Ouch!
I grew up from a ripe old age of 10 riding Moto and skiing. Amongst other extreme sports. Luckily I managed to stay somewhat [major] injury free. Well not totally but nothing that didn't heal up and cause me life long effects.


----------



## BillAZ (Feb 26, 2015)

I can not remember if I already posted. 54 years old and still riding.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm 49 and 11 months and I am posting here whether you old goats like it or not. rft:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Hawg said:


> I'm 49 and 11 months and I am posting here whether you old goats like it or not. rft:


Did you vote? :nono::incazzato:


----------



## avmech (Mar 2, 2014)

59, turning 60 in Feb. riding since I was 7 years old even though I lapsed in my coloege and early work years. Heart attack in 2012 with 3 stents put in.......this was after losing 56 pounds, hittig the gym 3 times a week and riding almost every day. Heart attack happened just as I left the gym........

glad to see a 50+ forum on here :thumbsup:


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

net wurker said:


> This is a flawed poll, DJ.
> 
> Heyyall would not be impressed with the data it collects.


I thought you were under 50 so I'm surprised you are posting here.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

Hawg said:


> I'm 49 and 11 months and I am posting here whether you old goats like it or not. rft:


No way! You act way to immature to be that old...lol


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Oh boy...
I'm gone for a day and look what happens. 
Everybody to a corner! NOW !!!!!!!


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Did you vote? :nono::incazzato:


Nope. :devil:


----------



## SADDLE TRAMP (Aug 26, 2010)

Just 83 votes? Just 5 in my age group...<70...69 early next month.

After reading through the thread on injuries, I count myself very blessed, only real issue is neck pain from looking up trying to enjoy nature. A more upright position should take care of that.


----------



## Hoffer (Nov 6, 2015)

57 and just picked up a bike for cardio training.


----------



## FloridaMountainBiker (Nov 9, 2015)

Just another one of the "Old Guys" checking in....50 yrs old and still peddlin'.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Fuzzle said:


> I thought you were under 50 so I'm surprised you are posting here.


Fifty Three


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

net wurker said:


> Fifty Three


Did you notice the poll edit?


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

65 in January. Can't do poll on Tapatalk 

65 means senior ski passes this season, huge savings at many areas. Too bad illnesses have messed me up so bad that I'm a mere shadow of who I was last decade. As my wife keeps reminding me when I whine about what I "usetabe", you CAN ski and ride, no one performs the way they "useta". Some of the health crap I went thru ( brain tumor, most recent) could have resulted in being bedridden for good. So not being that should put slow, fat and stiff into better perspective. Still at it and not giving up quite yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Did you notice the poll edit?


Yes, and it made some previous replies invalid.


----------



## FloridaMountainBiker (Nov 9, 2015)

Not to get off topic, but can someone please tell me how to load a profile picture on this site?...Thanks in advance.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

bsieb said:


> Yes, and it made some previous replies invalid.


No big deal its not that crucial.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Did you notice the poll edit?


Yes....did you do that?


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

FloridaMountainBiker said:


> Not to get off topic, but can someone please tell me how to load a profile picture on this site?...Thanks in advance.


Look under "settings" on top right...it's in there.


----------



## FloridaMountainBiker (Nov 9, 2015)

Thank You very much


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

net wurker said:


> Yes....did you do that?


I pulled a few strings and had it done 6 days ago.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

dwt said:


> 65 in January. Can't do poll on Tapatalk
> 
> 65 means senior ski passes this season, huge savings at many areas. Too bad illnesses have messed me up so bad that I'm a mere shadow of who I was last decade. As my wife keeps reminding me when I whine about what I "usetabe", you CAN ski and ride, no one performs the way they "useta". Some of the health crap I went thru ( brain tumor, most recent) could have resulted in being bedridden for good. So not being that should put slow, fat and stiff into better perspective. Still at it and not giving up quite yet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I admire your positive outlook. I was diagnosed with a brain tumor in 08'. I still there but it's a lot smaller. I can't ride much or do things the way I use either but trying to fight my way back. I'm not the same person and may never be. I've just been learning to accept the new me and have become more compassionate for others who have it harder.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

Net your to young to be here.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Fuzzle said:


> Net your to young to be here.


I thought you're a couger?


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

Ericmopar said:


> I thought you're a couger?


I'm married, to old and I'm not wealthy.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Fuzzle said:


> I'm married, to old and I'm not wealthy.


What do those have to do with anything?


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

Ericmopar said:


> What do those have to do with anything?
> View attachment 1028479


Cougar qualifications: 40 something, divorced, financially secure. Remember, this forum is 50+, so Fuzzle is just being honest about her age, though married probably more a hindrance to being a Cougar than 50+. Over 50 not preclusive to being hot and horny (sorry) anymore. That sounds sexist but not meant that way. Old doesn't start until 60, though there are so many fit & youthful looking boomers that is changing as well. Alas, not for me, but maybe no longer being vain is a good thing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

Ericmopar said:


> What do those have to do with anything?
> View attachment 1028479


Cougar's are at least rich.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

dwt said:


> Cougar qualifications: 40 something, divorced, financially secure. Remember, this forum is 50+, so Fuzzle is just being honest about her age, though married probably more a hindrance to being a Cougar than 50+. Over 50 not preclusive to being hot and horny (sorry) anymore. That sounds sexist but not meant that way. Old doesn't start until 60, though there are so many fit & youthful looking boomers that is changing as well. Alas, not for me, but maybe no longer being vain is a good thing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Guys never ask a woman her age. I was was never planning on saying anything but I've had enough of older guys trashing ladies over 50. I'm turning 52 and can still rock a bikini, still get hit on 20 and 30 somethings and have not had any work done yet. *I'm certainly not alone.*


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

Fuzzle said:


> Guys never ask a woman her age. I was was never planning on saying anything but I've had enough of older guys trashing ladies over 50. I'm turning 52 and can still rock a bikini, still get hit on 20 and 30 somethings and have not had any work done yet. *I'm certainly not alone.*


No, you're married. Other than that, true there are plenty of foxy 50 something women who can annoy their 60 something sisters whose husbands ogle the "kids" in their 50's. But getting hit on by somebody your kids' age has to be creepy. The age cut off for women dating men is theoretically the same as the converse. See that thread.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Wtf why are we talking about cougars here? Like men don't do it? There is a whole thread here devoted to the possibilities.

fixed. Gender is irrelevant.


> hitting on somebody your kids' age has to be creepy.


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

formica said:


> Wtf why are we talking about cougars here? Like men don't do it? There is a whole thread here devoted to the possibilities.
> 
> fixed. Gender is irrelevant.


Of course. But age is not irrelevant, which is the point

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Hmmmm...
I've never trashed a woman because of her age. 
We used to have a gal that was 60 around here that everyone wanted to jump on including her 30 year old daughter's boyfriend. 
I've got a teacher across the street I'd like to hook up with. I don't know how old she is, but she's at least middle aged.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

dwt said:


> Of course. But age is not irrelevant, which is the point
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's relevant to me. I like guys my own age so I can relate to them.
I'm not shallow like you.

Sometimes it's better to think it then say it.


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

Fuzzle said:


> It's relevant to me. I like guys my own age so I can relate to them.
> I'm not shallow like you.
> 
> Sometimes it's better to think it then say it.


Agree as to same age: 
My wife and I were both born in 1951; both high school class of '69. Easy to relate, same music, same upbringing, same cultural milestones: Civil rights movement; moon landing; JFK assassination; Vietnam War; Beatles & British Invasion; sex, drugs & rock 'n roll; weed; acid; Haight- Ashbury; Grateful Dead; Timothy Leary; Ken Kesey; MLK and Robert Kennedy assassinations; Nixon & Watergate; Iran hostages; Reagan debacle; Y2K etc.

Disagree as to shallow. Obnoxious and tactless; I'll own up to, though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

formica said:


> Wtf why are we talking about cougars here? Like men don't do it? There is a whole thread here devoted to the possibilities.
> 
> fixed. Gender is irrelevant.


I was just teasing Fuzzle that's all, not being serious, but the whole conversation took a serious turn.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

Ericmopar said:


> I was just teasing Fuzzle that's all, not being serious, but the whole conversation took a serious turn.


I know you you were home-boy.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Fuzzle said:


> I know you you were home-boy.


You're like hella cool Fuzzle.


----------



## IFallDown (Mar 2, 2014)

Just turned 50, feel like I am 20!!!


Just don's move like I am am.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

Been on MTBR forever but just found this 50+ Forum section today. Just crested the 5-0 mark late last year and have been riding more than ever. Actually shocked to see that several posters I have seen on MTBR for years are over 50 when I would have "assumed" they were much younger. No special reason, just a bad assumption... 

Cool Forum idea though as almost everybody in my riding group is over 50. I call us Team AARP. Besides me, we are 51, 54, 56, 57, 59 and 61. We have a 39 & 41 years old as well. What REALLY enlightened me was when I was on a trip to Hurricane, Utah (2) years back and was on a group ride with 'Over the Edge'. I was hanging out with a guy that I thought was 55, maybe 60 tops and he was holding his own. Turns out he was 74 and a 2-time MTB Marathon Nat'l Champ. Very inspiring for me to keep on keeping on!!


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

k2rider1964 said:


> Been on MTBR forever but just found this 50+ Forum section today. Just crested the 5-0 mark late last year and have been riding more than ever. Actually shocked to see that several posters I have seen on MTBR for years are over 50 when I would have "assumed" they were much younger. No special reason, just a bad assumption...
> 
> Cool Forum idea though as almost everybody in my riding group is over 50. I call us Team AARP. Besides me, we are 51, 54, 56, 57, 59 and 61. We have a 39 & 41 years old as well. What REALLY enlightened me was when I was on a trip to Hurricane, Utah (2) years back and was on a group ride with 'Over the Edge'. I was hanging out with a guy that I thought was 55, maybe 60 tops and he was holding his own. Turns out he was 74 and a 2-time MTB Marathon Nat'l Champ. Very inspiring for me to keep on keeping on!!


That would be Team Social Security, but that guy is not really representative. Mostly, Team AARP members are still much stronger that Team Social Security. But it's all relative

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## granpa (Sep 11, 2007)

Interesting poll numbers and I know I'm stating the obvious but... Seems like for every 5 years there is approximately a 50% reduction in participation. Seems like a pretty good correlation and predictor of things to come.


----------



## stingray (Mar 12, 2014)

Velobike said:


> Aye, the die off rate is high...


I speculate that until the jogging generation was born people strove to avoid any activity that required perspiration. Why pedal when you can drive?


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Fuzzle said:


> Net your to young to be here.


Why do you keep saying that?


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

net wurker said:


> Fuzzle said:
> 
> 
> > Net your to young to be here.
> ...


Don't worry Fuzz, I'll take a switch to him.

Oh wait... Nicole wants to do it, how could I refuse.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

granpa said:


> Interesting poll numbers and I know I'm stating the obvious but... Seems like for every 5 years there is approximately a 50% reduction in participation. Seems like a pretty good correlation and predictor of things to come.


It is pretty interesting yet pretty predictable.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

net wurker said:


> Why do you keep saying that?





Ericmopar said:


> Don't worry Fuzz, I'll take a switch to him.
> 
> Oh wait... Nicole wants to do it, how could I refuse.


Where is all this coming from. I made that comment a long time ago.

Are you saying you want Nicole to whip him while you watch?


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Fuzzle said:


> Where is all this coming from. I made that comment a long time ago.
> 
> Are you saying you want Nicole to whip him while you watch?


I don't necessarily have to watch.
I thought it'd teach DJ not to bring up old issues and would be good therapy for Nicole that's all. 
Good for everyone around. :ciappa:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Fuzzle said:


> Net your to young to be here.





net wurker said:


> Why do you keep saying that?





Ericmopar said:


> Don't worry Fuzz, I'll take a switch to him.
> 
> Oh wait... Nicole wants to do it, how could I refuse.





Fuzzle said:


> Where is all this coming from. I made that comment a long time ago.
> 
> Are you saying you want Nicole to whip him while you watch?





Ericmopar said:


> I don't necessarily have to watch.
> I thought it'd teach DJ not to bring up old issues and would be good therapy for Nicole that's all.
> Good for everyone around. :ciappa:


And why is my name dragged into this mess you've created Eric?


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> And why is my name dragged into this mess you've created Eric?


IDK why Ericmopar dragged you into this. Maybe likes drama so he tries to stir things up. Gotta hand it to that guy.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> And why is my name dragged into this mess you've created Eric?


I'm making myself look good at your expense. LOL
As you can see from my Avatar, I'm stylin.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Ericmopar said:


> I'm making myself look good at your expense. LOL
> As you can see from my Avatar, I'm stylin.


Nice ninja edit. I saw what this originally said last night.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Nice ninja edit. I saw what this originally said last night.


So what did it say before the edit?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Fuzzle said:


> So what did it say before the edit?


I don't remember now. Hence I'm in the 50 plus forum.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I don't remember now. Hence I'm in the 50 plus forum.


I didn't know they had a 50 plus forum? What a nice surprise.


----------



## kneecap (Dec 20, 2003)

But I'm thin, what happened to the regular 50 form?


----------



## DH40 (Jan 14, 2004)

53 and ready to fight anyone who says I've had too many beers. Racing DH on my new plastic Enduro bike and getting better every run. Better than I was 20 years ago. A modern plastic Enduro bike destroys a dh bike from 10 years ago.

MTBR History: I was banned a couple times from MTBR during the PedalBoy (RIP) years,
when the kids from the old Mud****s (remember 'Funpigs') forum came over to MTBR when it first started and tried to get all aggro. I remember Francis from Day One and when D Weagle and Knolly were just internet kooks with ideas - major props to all 3 for making it work! Maybe some or all of this drivel was already covered - i didn't read the thread! Ride on, M0th3rf*ckers!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PineyRose (Sep 30, 2015)

Just turned 61. Feel 31. Actually, I feel better than I did at 31.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

kneecap said:


> But I'm thin, what happened to the regular 50 form?


This is the same one that there's always been. Since it's inception 3 months ago.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

If you haven't taken the poll please do. This poll could change mountain biking as we know it.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

Saw on Facebook...

When asked your age answer like its a video game. I am on Level 61. This sounds so much more badass than age.


----------



## oldbroad (Mar 19, 2004)

dave54 said:


> Saw on Facebook...
> 
> When asked your age answer like its a video game. I am on Level 61. This sounds so much more badass than age.


Ha! I like that. I had been saying I was 39 for the 16th time, but from now on I'm on level 55.


----------



## Dirtvet (Nov 7, 2005)

Just turned 60. Love my mountain bike. Unfortunately moving to The Hague and there is no mountain biking there.


----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

83 and counting...


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

GoGoGordo said:


> 83 and counting...


What's you secret young man?


----------



## kneecap (Dec 20, 2003)

Yeah, impressive for sure, hope I get to the 83 level & still ride bikes!


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

In less than a month, i will be qualified to post in this sub-forum. Until then, you guys will just have to deal with it.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Hawg said:


> In less than a month, i will be qualified to post in this sub-forum. Until then, you guys will just have to deal with it.


And in the meantime have a beer while we give you the boot.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Looking at that graph (of the poll results) is quite alarming. It's an incredibly steep drop off rate. Each age group declines by 50%. 

And I suspect the 80+ mob are fakers or poltergeists.


----------



## Onewheelgood (Apr 27, 2009)

56 here. Still surprising myself by being slightly faster every year, but I don't think that can go on for long. But...I'm now sufficiently recovered from my mountain bike crash (ribs, cartilage, knee , left side) and my road bike crash (bruising and road rash, right side) to resume the physio exercises aimed at alleviating the damage done (cartilage, left knee) by my marathon canal towpath ride in the summer.
I cycle because it's good for my health.


----------



## frankn (Jul 5, 2015)

58 today, intend to get back into Enduro racing next year (I raced DH until 3yrs ago). Big off 2 weeks ago, needed a new front wheel and new helmet (cracked two places) but I've learnt how to roll. This time Lucky to get away with heavy road rash, few cuts and big bruises. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Velobike said:


> Looking at that graph (of the poll results) is quite alarming. It's an incredibly steep drop off rate. Each age group declines by 50%.
> 
> And I suspect the 80+ mob are fakers or poltergeists.


It's a sad yet real realization, aye?


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

I'll try to make sure there's someone in the 75+ group in a few years time.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Anybody else out there that hasn't taken the poll? Please get with the program. This study could change mountain biking as we know it.


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

frankn said:


> 58 today, intend to get back into Enduro racing next year (I raced DH until 3yrs ago). Big off 2 weeks ago, needed a new front wheel and new helmet (cracked two places) but I've learnt how to roll. This time Lucky to get away with heavy road rash, few cuts and big bruises.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good on you to roll away from that. Just don't roll into a tree or a rock anytime. They aren't soft and they don't carry insurance. Hopefully the helmet did its job concussion-wise. I've switched to MIPS helmets bike and ski in the hope they really work. Have had a few back of the head dingers on dirt, pavement and snow, with these, no noticeable ill effects to head or helmets. Too expensive for one and done rule, IMO, especially on snow. Pavement maybe, dirt possibly, snow, only in a rare case of blue ice header at speed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWMTNBKR (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm 52 now, will be 53 in about 5 weeks. Been mountain bike about 2.5 years .. I ride with a 50 plus group in the southwest called the WOLFPACK, a pretty hardcore dedicated group of riders... We do ride some local races and events. Never felt better in my life...


----------



## MTBKNG (Dec 30, 2015)

Turned 50 in December..been riding about three years, last year or so about 2-5 times a week either on dirt or kinetic at home...mostly XC..will race this year in some events...cant get enough of getting out on my bike...


----------



## spartus (Jun 26, 2009)

I'll be 53 next month. Regularly ridden bicycles since I was 6 and mountain bikes since I was 26. Certainly, one of the best things humans ever invented.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

I forgot if I voted.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

June Bug said:


> I forgot if I voted.


LOL

I know of at least one member on here that recently turned 50 and is too embarrassed to post in this thread.

So by this alone the poll is skewed.


----------



## White7 (Feb 9, 2015)

Turning 52 in June


----------



## POG (May 20, 2004)

I resent these 50-something-year-old youngsters being allowed to claim they are mature.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

POG said:


> I resent these 50-something-year-old youngsters being allowed to claim they are mature.


I do not even remember being 50. It was too long ago.


----------



## DonMac (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm 52 and my 26 year old son and 30 year old nephew keep me motivated. Mountain biking is a great therapy and I plan on riding till I can't get on the bike. Plus it's nice to show those kids how it's done!


----------



## Steve in Maine (Feb 17, 2012)

OMG! I didn't even realize this thread existed! I turn 70 this year...ride my fatbike, pound the trails at the Maine Nordic Heritage Center on my vintage Bontrager Privateer Comp, have 11 bikes, and am looking to buy a new suspension all-mountain bike this spring...after reading this thread I feel like I'd better sell the bikes and play lawn darts with the local AARP guys...just sayin...


----------



## Craig/Fl (Jan 31, 2016)

I'm 59, been riding bikes for years but just got into this obsession called mountain biking about 10 months ago.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Steve in Maine said:


> OMG! I didn't even realize this thread existed! I turn 70 this year...ride my fatbike, pound the trails at the Maine Nordic Heritage Center on my vintage Bontrager Privateer Comp, have 11 bikes, and am looking to buy a new suspension all-mountain bike this spring...after reading this thread I feel like I'd better sell the bikes and play lawn darts with the local AARP guys...just sayin...


They still sell lawn darts?


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

49th birthday this coming Sunday 02/14/2016. With all the crap I did surprised i made this far.


----------



## stoats (Sep 24, 2009)

I am 52.


----------



## thindirtline (Feb 12, 2016)

Getting old doesn't have to limit your riding. There is always Sunset Mountain. Please take a look at thindirtline.com.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2016)

pvflyer said:


> 49th birthday this coming Sunday 02/14/2016. With all the crap I did surprised i made this far.


here here!!


----------



## CaptDan (Jun 26, 2013)

For as quickly as the years seem to be passing, I feel I should check this thread regularly in case I've changed age groups.


----------



## Rngspnr (Feb 15, 2016)

54 in March


----------



## joebike (Oct 11, 2004)

I'm 69 been at it for close to 25 years. Love it as much as I ever did but do notice that it takes longer to recover than it use to. Plan to keep on keeping on!


----------



## likeaboss (Jan 1, 2012)

Turned 50 in January.


----------



## RWhiz (Jun 10, 2013)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Anybody else out there that hasn't taken the poll? Please get with the program. This study could change mountain biking as we know it.


Ehh, I'm 47, too young to take the pole. Still lurk around here quite a bit however.


----------



## jtfxdli (Feb 25, 2016)

Turned 50 last year. Currently Mountain Bike whenever I can (trails are a bit of a drive).
I run 3 - 4 days a week and road bike about the same. I started working out again after a blood pressure scare and a go-ahead from the VA docs. Currently I am off the blood pressure medicine and feeling pretty good except for a bit of piriformis which I can handle with stretching and massage.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

RWhiz said:


> Ehh, I'm 47, too young to take the pole. Still lurk around here quite a bit however.


Well you're in luck then because 47 is the new 50.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Anybody still need to take the poll?


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Anybody still need to take the poll?


I can't do it on Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

I can't remember if I checked in, or just thought about it.....but I'll be 64 in August.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Anybody still need to take the poll?


I can't remember......... what was the question?


----------



## techfersure (Dec 17, 2010)

At 59 and now Racing Enduro Cat 1 after a long career in DH, Pretty much dominate in 50 plus class but also podium in open class to. My times in comparison to other age groups usually put me in top ten and even top times as well. 50's are a very strong time for seasoned riders,never think about age as a number,stay fit and engaged and make a point to ride and practice with much younger riders.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

One good thing about taking up mtbing later in life, you don't suffer from all those mtbing injuries you would have gotten when you were young. Many of the younger (30s-40s) mtbrs I know are way more wracked than I am.


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

Lone Rager said:


> One good thing about taking up mtbing later in life, you don't suffer from all those mtbing injuries you would have gotten when you were young. Many of the younger (30s-40s) mtbrs I know are way more wracked than I am.


Hmmm. I totally understand what you are saying, but my new sport at an old age is golf. Don't laugh. The problem learning any new trick at an older age is self evident. But there are hidden advantages, as you point out. There is no "back in the day" to ruin your fun. I play with guys who "useta" be able to drive the ball 250 yards or more and now they see the distance get shorter and shorter as their game gets worse and worse. I only get better (in tiny increments) and my handicap slowly gets lower.

In mtn biking though, I've totally plateaued. Too old to learn anything new. I'll never jump large gaps. The consequence of failure is dire. Old bodies take way too long to heal. So I wish I got wracked learning back in the day, when my body could have handled the torment better. Yes, I would be paying for it now, but if I could do that shyte without thinking about it, I'd be a happier rider.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

techfersure said:


> At 59 and now Racing Enduro Cat 1 after a long career in DH, Pretty much dominate in 50 plus class but also podium in open class to. My times in comparison to other age groups usually put me in top ten and even top times as well. 50's are a very strong time for seasoned riders,never think about age as a number,stay fit and engaged and make a point to ride and practice with much younger riders.


I admire your talent, but hate your guts

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gnewcomer (Jul 2, 2011)

55 here... BUT I didn't grow up I just got taller.... <shrugging>

gnewcomer aka OldMtnGoat


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

gnewcomer said:


> 55 here... BUT I didn't grow up I just got taller.... <shrugging>
> 
> gnewcomer aka OldMtnGoat


I remember your old screen name. Why the change?


----------



## Gravityaholic (Aug 15, 2014)

52 with some pain but i'm in complete denial for now.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Are the folk who put 81+ genuine, or just joking.

Serious question, I want to know how the next few years will affect me.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

^^ Apparently they are so old it takes them awhile to respond.  

There's still time to take the poll for those that haven't.


----------



## Romaxy (Jul 5, 2016)

Poll hit. New "old" guy checking in here. I'm from Athens Ga. Just turned 50 in Feb. Rode BMX back in the 80's, raced MX/hare scrambles in my 20's up till my late 30's so I'm kinda beat up. Bought my first Mountain bike this Wednesday and have been out twice. It's a much better work out than road biking! I thought I was going to die.... Can't wait to go back!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Romaxy said:


> Poll hit. New "old" guy checking in here. I'm from Athens Ga. Just turned 50 in Feb. Rode BMX back in the 80's, raced MX/hare scrambles in my 20's up till my late 30's so I'm kinda beat up. Bought my first Mountain bike this Wednesday and have been out twice. It's a much better work out than road biking! I thought I was going to die.... Can't wait to go back!


Welcome aboard, your MX background is similar to mine. Although I've been at this mtb game for about 2 decades.


----------



## Romaxy (Jul 5, 2016)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Welcome aboard, your MX background is similar to mine. Although I've been at this mtb game for about 2 decades.


Thanks. I let myself go from 2002 till last year. My son raced MX and was coming up thru the ranks so all my time was spent helping try to achieve his goal of turning pro. A few injuries kept him from making it. It's time for me to get back in shape.


----------



## DonFG (Aug 12, 2016)

57 this July. Back after a long hiatus. Doc pushing me to loose 20lbs. Took me 15 years to earn it and he thinks it's going to happen in a year. We shall see..


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

jcd46 said:


> No question, @ 50 you still get an invoice here and there.


I seem to be getting a new invoice every few months, at Xmas it was a torn mcl from boarding, then two weeks ago it was an over the bars flip at the gravity park that got my other knee, ribs, shoulder, ...

The only time I forget about the aches is when I'm playing


----------



## ejh (Apr 1, 2007)

I didn't see this pole until today, 59 in February, and can't wait will get to age up in cyclo cross to the 60+


----------



## Mtroadie (Jul 27, 2010)

I guess it's time to come clean......52 in November))


----------



## Optimus (Apr 14, 2012)

50, a week ago.


----------



## smokinoak (Aug 17, 2010)

56 in Dec, just got back into it after a 5 yr 70hr work week hiatus. Man ,it hurts so good


----------



## Spinymouse (Jul 11, 2010)

52

Feeling better than when I was 32. Back then, I went from one chronic over training injury to another. Now, I'm a lot smarter about how I use my body. I can't do as much as I used to do, but I generally feel much better. It's good to feel better.

I hike, use the gym, run, and ride. All in moderation, with a goal of maximizing fitness while avoiding injuries.

I'm also lucky enough to have a metabolism that has allowed me not to gain weight over the years before I started being careful of what I ate. I can't take credit for the genetics, but I can be thankful for them.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Looks like there are quite a few of us in our 50's. My motivation for riding has really dropped off in the last couple of years. I'm about to turn 55 in a month. Still love to ride I just can't seem to get myself out there like I used to. Nice cool fall days are upon us which usually gets me going. 

Happy Birthday to a few of you up there ^^


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Well, I turn 55 tomorrow the 19th.


I think I'm turning 55, I think Im turning 55, I really think so. 

Maybe I'll write a song about it.


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

Fvck, it happened, I hit 50 today!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Happy birthday 'chipper! Live long and prosper


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> Happy birthday 'chipper! Live long and prosper


Many thanks!!


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

It took me a year to remember...
I'm 52!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

It's funny how the older you get the easier it is to forget what age you are. And I don't think it has to do with memory loss but rather a block ....oh ****, I lost track of what my point was.:madman:


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

50

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## barncat (Aug 18, 2006)

Turned 58 on halloween, ride mainly rigid single speed 29er for 3 hour saddle time at least 3 times a week on local colorado trails. Rode a full moon night ride solo at buff creek for 28 miles last night. Refuse to give in...booyeah! Da barncat


----------



## J-5 (Nov 4, 2016)

*Oopsie*

Turning 54 in February and it took some math to figure it out. A 70 year old flew by me on the way up Telegraph Trail in Carbon Canyon last weekend. He was on a Fatbike . After I caught up (he stopped), he showed other riders his license because none believed he was 70. Very cool, and I have a chance


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

J-5 said:


> Turning 54 in February and it took some math to figure it out. A 70 year old flew buy me on the way up Telegraph Trail in Carbon Canyon last weekend. He was on a Fatbike . After I caught up (he stopped), he showed other riders his license because none believed he was 70. Very cool, and I have a chance


LOL if it was bright yellow/green bike maybe a Trek? He flew pass me as I was starting on Telegraph up. I don't see many fat bikes in our area so I'm sure it was him. We just exchanged a fast good morning.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jcd46 said:


> LOL if it was bright yellow/green bike maybe a Trek? He flew pass me as I was starting on Telegraph up. I don't see many fat bikes in our area so I'm sure it was him. We just exchanged a fast good morning.


So this guy is like the ghost legend of Telegraph Trail?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> So this guy is like the ghost legend of Telegraph Trail?


Probably...we dont see many fatties around our trails...usually skinny HTs.


----------



## Can2pir (Nov 27, 2016)

*Missed the Poll but count me IN anyway!*

Just re-signed in here after many years absence (of posting) not riding! I guess the poll is closed but I'll be 60 in April. Just retired, this is my first fall of retirement. November/December in Northern Ontario is just crappy! I haven't got into riding in the winter, rather snowshoe or xc ski. I'd RATHER be riding in Pisgah but my wife hasn't retired and blah, blah, blah.....
Looking forward to this Forum, keeping me company while the snow decides to come, or not.


----------



## ThumbButteKing (Dec 1, 2009)

Gary here, been Mtn Biking since 86. Raced a bunch in the early years til a bike vs truck accident nearly killed me in my prime. This last year has been tuff with a torn miniscus and severe sprains of the ACL and MCL. Anyhow 2017 is upon us and looking forward to a better year.


----------



## binrat (May 25, 2005)

Damn, I'm not the only old fart that rides. Officially 57 here. Sold the missus on letting me buy another bike as "my last good bike".


----------



## Kootbiker (Feb 2, 2016)

Just bought a Devinci Spartan to build up as my downhill bike, 63 this year. I try to ride every day or I feel like seizing up.


----------



## scribefit (Feb 21, 2017)

Hey folks. I'm turning 66 in June and got serious about riding again with new fat bike last fall. Have a collection of old bikes in the shed including my first real mountain bike from early 90's. Had a manitou fork with elastomer innards. Lucky to have younger rider friends to ride with. My work has kept me in shape and luck of the genetic draw no major health problems so far. Fat bike a workout and mostly flat riding this winter, frozen lakes, beach and snow machine trails. Don't know how i will do when i take on some uphill trails this summer. Lots of good info here. Bob


----------



## Kootbiker (Feb 2, 2016)

scribefit said:


> Hey folks. I'm turning 66 in June and got serious about riding again with new fat bike last fall. Have a collection of old bikes in the shed including my first real mountain bike from early 90's. Had a manitou fork with elastomer innards. Lucky to have younger rider friends to ride with. My work has kept me in shape and luck of the genetic draw no major health problems so far. Fat bike a workout and mostly flat riding this winter, frozen lakes, beach and snow machine trails. Don't know how i will do when i take on some uphill trails this summer. Lots of good info here. Bob


Just keep turning those cranks and before you know it you will be climbing those uphill trails.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

55 now , BD in late November.


----------



## CUP-TON (Dec 7, 2016)

53 and a half.


----------



## pitdaddy (Aug 6, 2013)

Bought my first mountain bike in May of '13 at the ripe old age of 51. Started riding on paved & crushed limestone paths until the spring of '14. This June I will turn 55.


----------



## Rngspnr (Feb 15, 2016)

Built my first real MTB at 52 a RIP9. Crashed a bunch of times learning to ride a FS MTB. Now on MTB number three at 55. Not crashing so much anymore but still have those oh sh*t moments. I love it, coming from road which has become increasingly dangerous thanks to smartphones. The only person I have to blame if I get hurt on my MTB is me.


----------



## mike5krnr (Sep 14, 2004)

58 in two weeks.. the older I get, the faster I was.


----------



## Robin A (May 4, 2017)

68 yrs. young.......54 year old GF keeps me fit and trim and worn out............Just Sayin'

Robin


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Robin A said:


> 68 yrs. young.......54 year old GF keeps me fit and trim and worn out............Just Sayin'
> 
> Robin


Annnd the winner is ? :thumbsup:


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

I don't think I've been part of the poll. Put me in the 66 YO group.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Anyone from here doing the WEMBO 24 hour World Championships?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Anybody notice the poll results? Look at the number on the 50 - 55 category. A bit of hocus pocus number fudging perhaps.

View attachment 1135860


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Well, I couldn't lie but in 6 months I move to team blue . Lol


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

bachman1961 said:


> Well, I couldn't lie but in 6 months I move to team blue . Lol


I'll beat you out by a month.


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

55 a couple of months ago.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

velo99 said:


> 55 a couple of months ago.


A couple of months late for this forum. What took you so long?


----------



## Davidfklock (May 7, 2017)

Hitting 48 in December


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Davidfklock said:


> Hitting 48 in December


Punk kid, come back in a couple of years when you're ready for this place.

Eh, noob, welcome, go ahead and take a look around.


----------



## Yalerider (Feb 14, 2017)

57 and found out I suck at single tracks I've tried, bought a book called Mastering Mountain Bike Skills - 2nd Edition-ExLibrary By some dude named Brian Lopes, hope it helps.


----------



## CUP-TON (Dec 7, 2016)

Lopes? Never heard of him, LOL!!
Just keep riding. It's really the only way to get better..And soon you will run out of suck.


----------



## Uwibami (Apr 26, 2017)

just turned 53 in March, started riding 1st. weekend in April, so far, having a blast with the whole process.


----------



## damnation (Apr 9, 2013)

Ok, late for this poll; but not too late to ride: 70+5 months and got in 54 rides last season, all singletrack. Average ride around 2 1/2 hours. Started Mtb around 22 years ago in the Colorado Mountains, then 10 years in NH Mountains. Now on Cape Cod ( 1 year) for medical reasons and have enjoyed the amazing networks of trails here, and a long season of riding ( 14 rides so far this Spring ). Old school on 13 year old Stumpjumper & Gary Fisher hardtails.


----------



## Uwibami (Apr 26, 2017)

53 as of March 22, started this adventure April 2nd.


----------



## Phreak Out (May 20, 2017)

Apologies for the lengthy post . . .

I'm 58, hoping to make it down the road a little further

I bought my first mountain bike in 1987 (?) a Diamondback Ascent EX

Since then, I have owned and ridden several different types of mountain bikes - everything from SS, to hardtails to FS to zero suspension steel frames, 26 and 29ers - never had or wanted carbon frames - never had or wanted 27.5

After a few years of almost total inactivity, I drug out my Giant XTC1 (a craigslist find which I totally reworked) and began riding a few weeks ago.

At some point, you just need to admit the machine needs more repairs and upgrades than it's worth so . . . I bought a new bike

I wanted the best bang for the buck and ended up with a 2017 Specialized Rockhopper Expert 29er and I love it - I totally realize to some people this machine is a piece of crap (it's not very light, the components are not "top shelf" and so forth) but with my skills and purpose, it was a great choice. I'm sure, down the road, upgrades will be in order but for now, it works very well.

I put ~28 miles on it the first week I got it - last week it rained so I was only able to put on ~12 miles but it's perfect for me and what I want out of the sport

My old shoes were *literally* crumbling apart so I bought some new shoes but I haven't installed my new pedals yet and I haven't attached my new clips to the shoes yet. Ironically, and after many years of using clip-in pedals, I'm really enjoying riding with flats - I'll probably return to clip-in pedals someday but for now I'm enjoying the simplicity of flat pedals - never thought that would happen (ha)

I'm starting out slow - taking it easy - and 100% enjoying the sport again. I have about 15 pounds to loose and I'm building up my aerobic ability. I have a goal of going out for an "epic" ride in the North Georgia mountains in a couple of months (including Bear Creek and other places). For now, I'm riding Allatoona Creek trails and getting up all the "hills" on the Turtle Back and Mumbo Jumbo trails without too much difficulty or having to stop (these trails are classified as "intermediate" and they are not highly technical and they do not include long, steep climbs).

When riding I'm reminded that efficiency is a huge part of enjoyment and years of riding pays off a lot - like being able to successfully handle obstacles, dealing with "dang, that's not the line I wanted" situations, barely brushing trees with my shoulders, and finding a reasonable, healthy pace (especially because I'm out of shape and it's hot and humid as hell down here in the South).

Also, after prior experience riding single speeds, my concept of mountain biking has changed forever. I find myself shifting much less, and overall I enjoy the sport much more with the mindset I learned from riding SS. One of my last bikes (I really regret selling it) was a Surly Karate Monkey 29er set up as a SS with a rigid fork. I may get another bike similar to that one some day - especially since I am almost always riding with my current fork "locked out" (seems to be easier to climb with the fork locked out)

So, greetings and if anyone is in the Allatoona Creek, Rope Mill, or Blankets Creek area and you wanna ride with an old, out of shape dude, holler at me and we'll go riding. I teach at the university this summer and I'm off Friday through Sunday.

Thanks & ride often​


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Welcome!

A lot of us, myself included, have switched to flats after riding clipped in for many years. There are a good number of threads on this site on the subject. I was thinking about heading out to Allatoona Creek this morning but the trails are closed due to the rain so I'm going elsewhere. I can meet up with you somewhere, someday; I'm in pretty good shape but that's ok.

You teach at KSU? I used to live a couple of miles from the north campus. Now I'm a couple of miles from the Sope Creek trailhead.


----------



## sk8n (May 5, 2017)

53 here. Purchased a gravel bike (Diverge) last summer after not riding over 20 years and a full suspension (Stumpjumper) this month.


----------



## awilli (Jan 1, 2017)

64 years old


----------



## Sksbrowndog (Dec 25, 2012)

59 here, 60 in October, is there a 60 and over thread? Lol


----------



## RIng (Aug 27, 2015)

68 on June 18 th


----------



## MarkMN (May 16, 2017)

Turned 59 in April. Bought myself a new Rockhopper for my birthday. My other mountain bikes were both 1991 models. A Giant Iguana I had bought new (not to many original parts left), and a Raleigh Technium I found in mint condition at a thrift store for $25.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## keithrad (May 4, 2007)

I have arrived... I was lurking around here back in my late 40's, but I am now officially 6 days into my 50's (duh,duh, duh... "dramatic music") Ain't this a *****! Oh well, guess all there is to look froward to now is getting grumpier (ie; DIRTJUNKIE) and finally checking out! 
It's been real yall...


----------



## BikesFloat (Jul 27, 2015)

60 in March '17 ... holy ****, how did that happen?


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

50th birthday today, 1st time posting on this forum. I've been mtbing since early 90's, and am currently riding about 1-2 times/week from work (great challenging trails nearby, riding at noon, showers at work). Primary ride is a 26er steel hardtail SS (Soma Groove) but also have a full rigid titanium SS ('91 CBO Fat Bastard, Spicer ti fork) and a 2x9 26er Santa Cruz Superlight fully gathering dust in the garage. 

Hoping for another few decades of mtbing. 

Regards - JMJ


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Birdman said:


> 50th birthday today, 1st time posting on this forum. I've been mtbing since early 90's, and am currently riding about 1-2 times/week from work (great challenging trails nearby, riding at noon, showers at work). Primary ride is a 26er steel hardtail SS (Soma Groove) but also have a full rigid titanium SS ('91 CBO Fat Bastard, Spicer ti fork) and a 2x9 26er Santa Cruz Superlight fully gathering dust in the garage.
> 
> Hoping for another few decades of mtbing.
> 
> Regards - JMJ


Welcome to the 50s, Birdman!

I ride a SL 29er, have my old SL 26er gathering dust in the basement because my son doesn't ride it enough and I'm replacing a few parts on my steel hardtail SS at the moment.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Happy Birthday Birdman! 55 year-old SS'er here too. My 26 and 29 year-old sons don't get it.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Happy Birthday! Welcome to the 50's club :thumbsup: 51 here, but not for long :madman:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

keithrad said:


> I have arrived... I was lurking around here back in my late 40's, but I am now officially 6 days into my 50's (duh,duh, duh... "dramatic music") Ain't this a *****! Oh well, guess all there is to look froward to now is getting grumpier (ie; DIRTJUNKIE) and finally checking out!
> It's been real yall...


Hey, I might be old and grumpy at 55 but I can still read. :incazzato:

Happy Birthday, and welcome aboard to all new comers here.


----------



## dwick37 (Nov 27, 2007)

55 and some change and a coach for a High School MTB. I ride with them to realize just how fast I am...not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MarkMN (May 16, 2017)

Yalerider said:


> 57 and found out I suck at single tracks I've tried, bought a book called Mastering Mountain Bike Skills - 2nd Edition-ExLibrary By some dude named Brian Lopes, hope it helps.


Y9ju

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkMN (May 16, 2017)

MarkMN said:


> Y9ju
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I'm not sure what happened there. I must of pocket posted. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

52, and just keep getting better like a fine wine...............
In a box of course!


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

I seem to be a youngster here at 55. I've been riding and racing mountain bikes and other cycling devices since '94. Currently, in a bit of a funk (probably time of year) and kind of bored with riding the same places (very little trail that's not AM or DH where I live) and I ride alone 99.9% of the time. Hoping to seek out some new places soon.


----------



## techfersure (Dec 17, 2010)

At 61 still feel enthused, and agree diverse terrain is a key to my riding pleasure and mixing it up with different disciplines. Recently added a Trek Stache and Cannondale Slate in addition to a Pivot SB for Enduro and tech riding. The Slate is a big departure from all Mtn biking career over 35 years. Looking at gravel and or CX racing in future. Stache awakened my hardtail roots with the advantage of the 3.0 tires for some cush.


----------



## dmcmahan (Sep 13, 2017)

51 here and hoping to live a lot longer after my little hick up back in June. I really enjoy riding now and the scenery is great too!


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

Does anyone know why the poll closed? Seems a lot of people have have checked in since it closed. Is it time to re-open it?


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

ddoh said:


> Does anyone know why the poll closed?


DJ was officially elected representative of the old fogies. We'll have another election in 3-1/2 years&#8230; if we're still around.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

chazpat said:


> DJ was officially elected representative of the old fogies. We'll have another election in 3-1/2 years&#8230; if we're still around.


I sense a Dictatorship from DJ


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

jcd46 said:


> I sense a Dictatorship from DJ


A return to old geometry?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

chazpat said:


> A return to old geometry?


Most likely, not sure if he has build his "new/old" frame, but I'm thinking that's an indicator.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

ddoh said:


> Does anyone know why the poll closed? Seems a lot of people have have checked in since it closed. Is it time to re-open it?


Because they only allow so long for a poll to go. I'll see if I can get them to re-open it though. A few strings pulled and some diapers will fall.

As for those two characters that posted below you, give them a nevermind. It seems some have been over indulging in the recommended allowance of Geritol per day, which is effecting their sanity.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

51 

Sent from my F3213 using Tapatalk


----------



## techfersure (Dec 17, 2010)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Because they only allow so long for a poll to go. I'll see if I can get them to re-open it though. A few strings pulled and some diapers will fall.
> 
> As for those two characters that posted below you, give them a nevermind. It seems some have been over indulging in the recommended allowance of Geritol per day, which is effecting their sanity.


Hahaha, enjoyed this, needed a good laugh!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

techfersure said:


> Hahaha, enjoyed this, needed a good laugh!


I'm still trying to digest that answer.. :drumroll:


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

jcd46 said:


> I'm still trying to digest that answer.. :drumroll:


Take another Geritol.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

^^^^


----------



## YJ Bill (Jul 16, 2013)

60.5. Time flies when your having fun!


----------



## Munford (Sep 29, 2017)

I'm 57 and am just starting on MTB, been riding the roads for the last 4 years.


----------



## Creakycrank (Feb 21, 2016)

66 and mostly been off the bike due to work and two knee replacements last year. off the bike now because hydraulic brakes gave out and old CODA brakes not repairable. I need to evaluate over winter what to do about that.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Creakycrank said:


> 66 and mostly been off the bike due to work and two knee replacements last year. off the bike now because hydraulic brakes gave out and old CODA brakes not repairable. I need to evaluate over winter what to do about that.


Congrats on the come back! I find myself simplifying as time goes by... more enjoyment, less hassle.


----------



## TNTE3 (Nov 10, 2017)

CUP-TON said:


> Lopes? Never heard of him, LOL!!
> Just keep riding. It's really the only way to get better..And soon you will run out of suck.


I'm gonna have to steal that line! Soon you will run out of suck. Yalerider, best course of action is find a talented single track rider and ride with him. Also switch up bikes with him and see if a large part of your sucking is do to poor bike setup. 
At 53 in couple weeks and last month i switched off a 26er to 27.5 plus bike and every week i find a new DH section on strava to knock youngsters off the leader boards 7 of 8 DH KOM so far. 
So it's never to late. One of my riding partners is 86 and he just got himself am ebike and said he feels 60 again.


----------



## fatbikebob (Oct 23, 2017)

57 but act like I'm 15 (or so says my wife!!!). Former dirt bike racer and current trail rider. Never really been into MTB except for downhill. Need to stay fit and running isn't a great option for my knees. Currently in the market for a fat bike to ride in town and at my desert house.


----------



## TNTE3 (Nov 10, 2017)

fatbikebob said:


> 57 but act like I'm 15 (or so says my wife!!!). Former dirt bike racer and current trail rider. Never really been into MTB except for downhill. Need to stay fit and running isn't a great option for my knees. Currently in the market for a fat bike to ride in town and at my desert house.


 i come from a moto back ground and i find the ebike gives me the + size tires without the big speed penalty on pedaling, i also find my heart rate is a higher average then on my conventional bike and the speed gap of moto to mountain has made pedaling more fun. 
On my conventional bike on a long climb i average 3-5mph with heart rate in 160's on my ebike that moves up to 9-13mph with same heart rate and less knee strain. So now i can link 4-5 DH runs into my 2hr ride session.


----------



## Len Baird (Aug 1, 2017)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> WOW!
> A 148 people peeked in here and only 22 responded in the poll. Apparently everybody is embarrassed to push an age poll button.
> 
> Get with it people this is a very important scientific study.


My age isn't included. I feel over 50, but I am only 48


----------



## Creakycrank (Feb 21, 2016)

So how do you respond to the poll? All I See Is How To reply to the theadd


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Entries have opened for the WEMBO Solo 24 hour World Championships in 2018. WEMBO Solo 24 Hour World Championship - WEMBO Solo 24 Hour World Championship No Fuss Events - No Fuss Events

They are being held on the slopes of Ben Nevis in Fort William, Scotland. It's a great course.

There are classes for our lot including 60+, so don't be shy, get in and give me some competition.


----------



## techfersure (Dec 17, 2010)

Velobike said:


> Entries have opened for the WEMBO Solo 24 hour World Championships in 2018 Anyone from here doing the WEMBO 24 hour World Championships?
> 
> They are being held on the slopes of Ben Nevis in Fort William, Scotland. It's a great course.
> 
> There are classes for our lot including 60+, so don't be shy, get in and give me some competition.


I'm 61 ride and race with much younger riders, still as strong as ever with no noticeable fatigue or loss of jumping and technical skills. Some of the advanced technical features I have built have only been ridden and cleaned by me. Age can be an illusion but still you have to know your abilities and trust them. Experience is the great equalizer and never give in.


----------



## cluffy1966 (Dec 20, 2017)

51 and loving my MTB


----------



## jackcoul (Dec 10, 2011)

I started ridding mountain bikes at age 70 and am now 78. I ride 4 times a week with a small group of guys (two others in their 70's). Our rides average around 20 miles with about 2000ft of climbing on the north coast of Calif. Just bought a new 2018 S-Works Epic and I love it.


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

Creakycrank said:


> So how do you respond to the poll? All I See Is How To reply to the theadd


The poll closed a long time ago, so you can only see the results from that time period.


----------



## Kootbiker (Feb 2, 2016)

jackcoul said:


> I started ridding mountain bikes at age 70 and am now 78. I ride 4 times a week with a small group of guys (two others in their 70's). Our rides average around 20 miles with about 2000ft of climbing on the north coast of Calif. Just bought a new 2018 S-Works Epic and I love it.


I rode with you and Nick Taylor once down there in Mendocino, great trails.😁


----------



## barnstorm100 (Jun 4, 2015)

59 in May. ride every day. 10 bikes of all kinds


----------



## Biblionaut (Jan 3, 2018)

I will be fifty this year. Getting back on the bike after 25 years away from it.

I went to a 30 year class reunion last year. It sucked. Somebody invited a bunch of old people.


----------



## pitdaddy (Aug 6, 2013)

*Tight feeling in chest -left side*

Have any of you ever pushed yourself hard then on the next day noticed a tight feeling in your chest right about where your heart is? Deep breaths seem to make it "feel better" but it doesn't go away until the next day.


----------



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

58 here...been mountain biking since I was about...8.

I grew up in Western Maine and we had snowmobile trails running through our property that went on-and-on for miles. You could ride North about 100 miles into Quebec Canada for chrissake! In summer as kids we would ride our bikes all over these trails, when the snow was hard enough from snow machines we could ride some of the trails in winter. The trails provided access to ponds, sand pits, fields, hills (LOTS of hills), forests, etc. By the time I was a teenager we had many awesome loops and trails created. I would love to go back up there and try to find some of the stuff we rode for kicks!

Of course, we broke lots of cheap bikes but became pretty handy at keeping things rolling. Most of us were single speed, coaster brakes but every now and then one of them new fangled fancy bikes would show up with 3 speeds and levers on the bars with cables attached to help you stop. We quickly learned to adjust our riding habits to the sub-standard brakes on those models. To this day I have never had to bring my bike to a shop for anything! 

We started doing this around 1967...there was no such thing as 'mountain biking' at the time. We just went out and rode the trails on our bikes and had a blast. Very similar to what I'm doing now 50 years later!


----------



## Kootbiker (Feb 2, 2016)

pitdaddy said:


> Have any of you ever pushed yourself hard then on the next day noticed a tight feeling in your chest right about where your heart is? Deep breaths seem to make it "feel better" but it doesn't go away until the next day.


Yes, especially after a race event.


----------



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

pitdaddy said:


> Have any of you ever pushed yourself hard then on the next day noticed a tight feeling in your chest right about where your heart is? Deep breaths seem to make it "feel better" but it doesn't go away until the next day.


No...recommend getting it checked out vs polling us on a MB forum. I work in a big facility and know of many middle aged guys and gals who have experienced chest pain or tightness and when getting it checked out discovered blockage or something else. In all cases, they got it addressed and were soon back at work glad they had looked into it.

'Wait and hope' is not a solution...your body is telling you something is not right.


----------



## rob_ralph (Dec 14, 2015)

new to the team......its been a journey.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

rob_ralph said:


> new to the team......its been a journey.


A 50 year journey. Good to hear you finally made it. :thumbsup:


----------



## kg4kpg (Dec 21, 2008)

52 a couple weeks ago. 
Just picked up my first bike in about 8 years, an older garage queen Specialized Hardrock Pro. I figured a hundred bucks was a good enough deal. I'm in dire need of better health and a bad knee keeps me from running. Here's a pic. 
Chris


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

Hardrock Pro is a good start. Hopefully, you'll ride the hell out of it and need an upgrade!


----------



## CHIEF500 (Aug 30, 2012)

64 going on 18.


----------



## pinerider (Apr 6, 2004)

I’m 52 and grouchy because the poll is closed. I hate being late to the party.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

CHIEF500 said:


> 64 going on 18.


Maybe mentally, but physically?

We need a new poll. Everybody that answered it are probably a category older now.


----------



## tekin112000 (Oct 26, 2012)

I will be 54 in May. 

I have been on bikes my whole life. Bought my first MTB in 2003 unfortunately it was stolen in 2015. When it was stolen I gave up the idea of biking anymore. On a whim I bought some bitcoin in 2015 and it went through the roof. 

This February in the middle of the dark and dreary winter weather I took some of my bitcoin profits and bought a Giant Fathom hardtail to lift my spirits.

It has been great. Learning about how many things have changed in the bike industry since my 2003 purchase has been so much fun.

I have been out a few times when the weather has been nice.

It has helped me get over the winter blues I seem to get every year around January and February. Getting out of the house and raising my heart rate and getting the endorphins flowing again really improves my mood.

A week ago I was thinking this might be the last bike I ever buy and I am too old to for much more biking, that idea was hard to come to grips with. 

Having read this thread I think I may be wrong. I may be able to cycle for many years more and buy another bike(s) and that is a great feeling.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

tekin112000 said:


> I will be 54 in May...
> ...Having read this thread I think I may be wrong. I may be able to cycle for many years more and buy another bike(s) and that is a great feeling.


Just look after your body from here on. Consequences are greater, and it's easy to end up off the bike for long periods, or in other words, leave the hero stuff to the kids who bounce. 

What I have found is that there's very little useful advice for older riders.

You have at least another 20 years left in you from my experience.


----------



## bobdavisnpf (Apr 5, 2018)

61 for another month or so; after that, we'll just have to see. Every b'day I can remember, I've incremented up by one. So I figure that streak is gonna change anytime now.

Longer recoveries are really kicking in these days. '14-'16 I rode fairly often; last year a respiratory illness wiped the calendar clean.


----------



## 2sharp7 (Aug 29, 2013)

Poll is closed....but I'm 52 and have been mtb'ing since I was 47. Love it!!


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

I know it's been said before, but its time for a new poll. I think the numbers will be substantially different.


----------



## scottybdiving (May 1, 2018)

First time poster here. I will turn 60 this year. I have enjoyed reading this thread and it is somewhat encouraging. I just bought my 2nd MB after 28 years off, and I feel fat and clumsy on it. Hoping for some improvement.


----------



## windsurfdog (Apr 5, 2018)

I've been 38 for 27 years...


----------



## 48sharky (Feb 26, 2013)

61 pushing 62 real quick thinking about enduro race in july ride as often as i can SC Trc Blur


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

54 in a month, and getting ready for a 12 hour solo race tomorrow (12 Hours of Mesa Verde in CO). Played college football, have kept up my lifting and fitness, and am in the best shape of my life. Have been primarily a SS'er for the past 13 years, but am enjoying my new bike as a nice change of pace.

I cede NOTHING to getting older...it's a state of mind.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

That is absolutely the best way to look at it. I'm 67 and I get pissed when my riding buddies in their 40's and 50's beat me. I tend to forget my age when I'm out there riding hard.


----------



## thetruthwillsetyoufr (May 13, 2018)

scottybdiving said:


> First time poster here. I will turn 60 this year. I have enjoyed reading this thread and it is somewhat encouraging. I just bought my 2nd MB after 28 years off, and I feel fat and clumsy on it. Hoping for some improvement.


Improvement will come! It's like riding a bike.


----------



## emtajim (May 14, 2018)

62 and just started again after a long lay off.
Got a Salsa fat tire and haven't had this much fun in years, even started to commute to work and back.
My coworkers think I'm crazy but I think I'm in better shape now than I was in my forties and will only get better.


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

Excellent!


----------



## bilbo56 (Nov 12, 2012)

62 in September. I tend to keep my bikes a long time. My first Mt bike was a Schwinn High Sierra around 1985. 87' Diamond Back Arrival. 99' Cannondale F800. 2012 Specialized Camber Comp 29", my first full suspension with disc brakes. This year I got an Intense ACV 27.5. Loving the plus size and more travel. The hardest thing for me to adjust to is the 1X drive!


----------



## techfersure (Dec 17, 2010)

bilbo56 said:


> 62 in September. I tend to keep my bikes a long time. My first Mt bike was a Schwinn High Sierra around 1985. 87' Diamond Back Arrival. 99' Cannondale F800. 2012 Specialized Camber Comp 29", my first full suspension with disc brakes. This year I got an Intense ACV 27.5. Loving the plus size and more travel. The hardest thing for me to adjust to is the 1X drive!


Going on 62, love single ring I run a 32t with Sram/Eagle 10-50 Cassette. The 50 will bale you out of almost anything. Excellent gear range for all your needs. Bigger gears are much more efficient overall for energy spent and offers more control in technical sections.


----------



## bilbo56 (Nov 12, 2012)

techfersure said:


> Going on 62, love single ring I run a 32t with Sram/Eagle 10-50 Cassette. The 50 will bale you out of almost anything. Excellent gear range for all your needs. Bigger gears are much more efficient overall for energy spent and offers more control in technical sections.


Also 32 with an 11-42 cassette. I'm just so use to hitting a hill in the middle chainring then as soon as I slow down shifting to my small ring. I'm still not sure if I'm still in spring shape, or I need to change up my gearing some.


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

bilbo56 said:


> 62 in September. I tend to keep my bikes a long time. My first Mt bike was a Schwinn High Sierra around 1985. 87' Diamond Back Arrival. 99' Cannondale F800. 2012 Specialized Camber Comp 29", my first full suspension with disc brakes. This year I got an Intense ACV 27.5. Loving the plus size and more travel. The hardest thing for me to adjust to is the 1X drive!


My good buddy showed up one day on a High Sierra sometime in '82 or '83. That's the day I fell in love with MTBing.


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

69 y/o. Riding a carbon Tallboy setup 2x10. 22-32 front
11-36 rear. Average rides are 10-12 miles with an occasional 18-20 miler. Average elevation gain is about 800 ft according to my Garmin 520. I ride mostly Boston’s Northshore or Cape Cod. 3-4 Times a week. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FKipper (Apr 2, 2010)

63 and prefer endurance XC, getting harder to find someone who can't keep up, oh well.


----------



## techfersure (Dec 17, 2010)

FKipper said:


> 63 and prefer endurance XC, getting harder to find someone who can't keep up, oh well.


I concur, I'm at least 20 years older then the next closest crew I ride with regularly. These are elite and pro racers so they help keep me in my game!


----------



## JLDickmon (Jun 4, 2018)

I'm 56


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

windsurfdog said:


> I've been 38 for 27 years...


That's funny because I've been 38 for 18 years, I think, carry the 1 plus, yep.


----------



## cuff46 (Oct 2, 2005)

*72*

72 years old , been mountain biking for 30+ years. I ride with a group of guys, the youngest is 58, 62, 66. I ride 3-4 days a week. Still feel like a kid. I ride an Evil Following.


----------



## kiwimtbr (Mar 1, 2004)

I just turned 50 on the 18 of July. Been bikepacking on my fatbike for about 3 years and loving it. Not gonna stop on a hurry









Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Fiddy deux


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

A lot of these people are seeming pretty young to me. Is it time for an over 60 forum group?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Seeing how this poll has been closed for sometime. There is a continuation to this thread here >>>>

http://forums.mtbr.com/fifty-years-...-part-ii-***-continuation-thread-1086272.html


----------



## Spetzi (Aug 17, 2018)

Gentlemen,
I'm from Vienna, Austria (not Oz - Mozart, no Kangaroos!). I found the NorCal forum on the web and want to get in touch.
I will be on a business trip to San Francisco and the Silicon valley in September and I would like to spend a few more days in SF area in order to check out the local MTB-trails and -community. As this approach has worked very well in the past with hang- and paraglider pilots, I hope it will also work with MTB-riders 😊.

So I ask freely, if I could accompany you guys on the trails or on a tour (Sat 22. or Sun 23.September)? I'll have to rent a bike somewhere, but that shouldn‘t be a problem (I hope ...). I will also rent a car, so I should be flexible getting around.
Thanks for a quick feedback - if I should piss off, or if we can arrange something somehow.

Thanks for your feedback in advance.

Andi (54y boring old fart....)


----------

